# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  hot boy ngay tho lan dau len mang

## boymassage

E năm nay mới 17t. rất ngây thơ chưa biết gì. càng lớn e càng thấy thích con trai k biết bị làm sao mà ngược đời thế k dám nói bạn bè hay bố mẹ , dần dần e lên mạng tìm hiểu mới biết mình bị gay đồng tính mọi người ạ. 
rất tò mò e k biết con trai thì chịch như thế nào? e chưa được thử lần nào , thực thụ e rất ngay tho xin mọi người đừng ném đá. Nên e lên mạng tìm bạn trai để thử và chỉ dẫn chỉ cách e làm
a nào có nhã hứng thì để lại SĐT hoặc Inbox cho e nhé. Vì e còn là học sinh nên k tiện để sđt ở đây.
Hot boy ngây thơ chưa biết gì, lần đâu tiên lên mạng kiếm trai

----------

